# Car rental for Maui/Jan. 2011 -- anyone get good price?



## Cathyb (Jul 20, 2010)

Have been watching Costco and Budget and Alamo -- but their quotes expire 12/31/2010.  I need mid-January 2011 for two weeks. 

Have any of you Tuggers been able to get a reasonable price ($12-14/day) for that timeframe?  Who was it with?  TIA


----------



## tmcasey (Jul 21, 2010)

*Car Rental - price line*

Hi --
I did get a midsize car via Price Line for $15 a day in Maui, but I had to wait until about 5 weeks from the trip date.  Originally tried a few months out and couldn't snare a car at that rate.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe the 2011 contracts for rental cars aren't firmed up until Nov 2010 time frame.  I'll be on Maui the first two weeks of January and am looking too.

Sterling


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 22, 2010)

*Wow, that late huh*



Kauai Kid said:


> I believe the 2011 contracts for rental cars aren't firmed up until Nov 2010 time frame.  I'll be on Maui the first two weeks of January and am looking too.
> 
> Sterling



Sterling: Thanks for the tip.  I wonder why they wait so long -- for the summer it seems the rates were available in early 2010.  November is only 2 months away from GO day.

Do you or any other Tuggers know if there is any Service difference (or quality of cars) between Priceline and Hot Wire?  We were quite pleased with Priceline this month in Maui.  I didn't see any difference in handling us vs. other tourists paying the full price.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathy:  Last year rental companies ran out of cars on one of the Islands.  That's why I'm looking now and ready to jump.

Sterling


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 22, 2010)

*$14 per day for Jan 22nd- Feb 12th*

We have booked all our rentals on Priceline for the last 20 trips to Hawaii and always get a fair deal. This one was higher than usual but so are the dates we are going.Have to pay about $70 more in fees for the three weeks.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 22, 2010)

*Which island?*



cgeidl said:


> We have booked all our rentals on Priceline for the last 20 trips to Hawaii and always get a fair deal. This one was higher than usual but so are the dates we are going.Have to pay about $70 more in fees for the three weeks.



For the latest rental, which island?  TIA


----------



## Bearvet (Jul 22, 2010)

We just returned from 3 weeks in Hawaii - 1 week Oahu, 1 week Big Island and 1 week Maui. We booked all of our cars through www.discounthawaiicarrental.com and ended up with Alamo. For a compact car each week was around $185 with all fees (we combined with the Entertainment Book coupon on 2 islands). I would reserve a car now and then try priceline as it gets closer if you want - you don't want to miss out on getting a car. This worked really well for us and we were satisfied with the price.


----------



## ricki999 (Jul 23, 2010)

Travelling to Maui this September.  Picked up a Full Size vehicle for $11 per day for 8 days on Priceline.com.  Total w/taxes and fees $150.  Biddingfortravel.com provides an idea on what winning bids are going for.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jul 23, 2010)

I currently have reservation with Alamo (via Costco) starting Jan 14 for 2 weeks on Maui and then a week on Hawaii. Maui is $454 (2 weeks) and Hawaii is $308, both include taxes and are for a mid size car. Prices have gone up substantially since I made these reservations last Feb. I have continued to check Costco and bid via Priceline to get a better rate but as yet nothing.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 24, 2010)

Bearvet said:


> We just returned from 3 weeks in Hawaii - 1 week Oahu, 1 week Big Island and 1 week Maui. We booked all of our cars through www.discounthawaiicarrental.com and ended up with Alamo. For a compact car each week was around $185 with all fees (we combined with the Entertainment Book coupon on 2 islands). I would reserve a car now and then try priceline as it gets closer if you want - you don't want to miss out on getting a car. This worked really well for us and we were satisfied with the price.



Discount Hawaii Car Rental won't give you a quote until the 2011 rates are firmed up in November 2010.  They are always my first choice.

Sterling


----------



## nazclk (Jul 30, 2010)

*Maui in May*

I have started to look at cars to but they seem way out line right now.


----------



## w.bob (Aug 3, 2010)

I am not going to be on Maui but I did just reserve through priceline for Kauai & the BI for 1st 2 weeks of Sept. I had a reservation through Discount Hawaii Car Rental for each Island which was $165.00 for a compact car. One Island was through Avis & the other Thrifty.

The bid through priceline was $8.00 per day but I accepted a $2.00 upgrade.

The final cost is $126.13 through Budget for Kauai and $124.90 through Avis for the BI and both cars are full size. 

I bid on them on 7/22.

Hope this can help on Maui


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Discount Hawaii Car Rental won't give you a quote until the 2011 rates are firmed up in November 2010.  They are always my first choice.
> 
> Sterling



I always check Discount Hawaii Car Rental and so far I've never rented from them.  I do better with the corporate rate I get through work, or with Priceline.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 10, 2010)

CAthy:  I just got a great price through discountHawaii car rental.com using their web site.  1-14 Jan grand total $473 

Avis $814
National $916
Enterprise $669 

During a phone conversation with them a week or so ago discount said they wouldn't have price availability until early Nov.

Things change fast with car rentals.

I'm still on a lookout for something even cheaper.

Sterling


----------



## baz48 (Aug 17, 2010)

We bought our air on Alaska Airlines and booked the car through them.  It's a Midsize with Enterprise for the first 2 weeks of January for total of $447.  I'll keep checking with Costco and probably Priceline around Christmas time, but so far that's the best rate I've found.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 18, 2010)

*Sterling*



Kauai Kid said:


> CAthy:  I just got a great price through discountHawaii car rental.com using their web site.  1-14 Jan grand total $473
> 
> Avis $814
> National $916
> ...



Thank you!  Does Discount Car Rental work like the others (other than Priceline) ; i.e., you don't pay upfront?


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 18, 2010)

*How did you get January quote?*



EZ-ED said:


> I currently have reservation with Alamo (via Costco) starting Jan 14 for 2 weeks on Maui and then a week on Hawaii. Maui is $454 (2 weeks) and Hawaii is $308, both include taxes and are for a mid size car. Prices have gone up substantially since I made these reservations last Feb. I have continued to check Costco and bid via Priceline to get a better rate but as yet nothing.



I just checked Costco last week and the website says rentals thru 12/31/2110.  How did you get them to accept January rental?


----------



## RSchwartz (Aug 18, 2010)

Going to Maui in late March, 2011.  Booked a compact with National for 13 days for $329, including fees.  We used National in Maui last year and were asked if we would want a Sebring convertible or any other car at no additional charge.  We took the Sebring and regretted it but that is another story.  We will check out the other mentioned options later this year but feel the $329 (includes fees) is not that bad with a possibility of a free upgrade.

Once question regarding Priceline.....Does anyone know if you bid for the Kapalua airport pickup and land in Wailiku instead, is their an issue with the rental company?


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 18, 2010)

*Sterling -- saved $40*



Kauai Kid said:


> CAthy:  I just got a great price through discountHawaii car rental.com using their web site.  1-14 Jan grand total $473
> 
> Avis $814
> National $916
> ...



Thank you Sterling!   I just booked thru Discount an Intermediate thru Budget at $503.27 for Jan. 11-24 -- just a little short of two weeks.  I also will be watching for cheaper rates


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 18, 2010)

RSchwartz said:


> Once question regarding Priceline.....Does anyone know if you bid for the Kapalua airport pickup and land in Wailiku instead, is their an issue with the rental company?



You couldn't do this even if you booked directly with the rental car firm directly because different pick-up points are subject to different taxes.  If you book to pick up at Kapalua, then that's where you need to pick it up.


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 18, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> I just checked Costco last week and the website says rentals thru 12/31/2110.  How did you get them to accept January rental?



You still get the basic Costco discount; you just don't get the specials that they are showing.


----------



## Aptman (Aug 28, 2010)

*Priceline for $130 incl fees*

I just booked a week 9/5-9/12 on Priceline for $130, including fees, on Maui.  It's for a compact.  It helps to be travelling mostly AFTER Labor Day.  Lucky us we have the kids starting school late this year.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2010)

Aptman said:


> I just booked a week 9/5-9/12 on Priceline for $130, including fees, on Maui.  It's for a compact.  It helps to be travelling mostly AFTER Labor Day.  Lucky us we have the kids starting school late this year.



Note that the tax on airport rentals goes up $4.50 per day starting in Sept.  Does that tax show on your confirmation?  If not, it may be added when to pick up the car.


----------



## Aptman (Aug 28, 2010)

The price had better include that new tax.  The rental was about $80 before taxes, and included about $50 more in taxes, in other words, taxes were more than 50% (amazing!).  They had better not try and and soak me with any MORE taxes!

Now that you've brought this to my attention, though, I may have to find out from Priceline if there is the possibility of more taxes.  Thanks for bringing it up to me.



DeniseM said:


> Note that the tax on airport rentals goes up $4.50 per day starting in Sept.  Does that tax show on your confirmation?  If not, it may be added when to pick up the car.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2010)

On other rentals (non-Priceline) the new tax is being added to current reservations starting in Sept.  I'm thinking that Priceline has no control over this.


----------



## Bee (Aug 28, 2010)

Below is the language on my Priceline Agreement. It sounds to me like I will not be charged any additional fees. I have a midsize car reserved on Maui, for a week with Avis on 9/17. The total cost is $118., $55.25 is tax.


Charges for Taxes and Fees

In connection with facilitating your Name Your Own Price® rental car transaction, we will charge your debit or credit card, in addition to the price you name, a charge for Taxes and Fees (an amount that will always be disclosed to you before you elect to proceed). This charge includes an amount to recover the amount we pay to the rental car supplier in connection with your reservation for taxes, fees and surcharges owed by the rental car supplier including, without limitation, sales and use tax, excise tax, value added tax, airport or facility taxes, surcharges or fees and/or other similar taxes, surcharges or fees. The amount of this charge is intended by us to be sufficient to cover the maximum amount we may be required to pay to a rental car supplier, and may be greater or less than the amount we actually pay the rental car supplier in connection with your reservation for taxes, fees and surcharges. The balance of the charge for Taxes and Fees is a fee which we retain as part of the compensation for our services and to cover the costs of your reservation, including, for example, customer service costs and additional fees which may be charged from time to time by the rental car suppliers. The charge for Taxes and Fees varies based on a number of factors, including, without limitation, the amount you pay to priceline.com and the location at which you will pick-up your car from the rental car supplier.

Bee


----------



## krj9999 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just did a quick Priceline check for a 2 day rental, with one rental starting August 29 and the other starting Sept. 3.

Using same bid price, the listed tax differed by $2.50 for the rental period,  with the Sept. 3 rental tax being lower.   

Odd.  I'll be in Maui in early Sept. and will report on whether I get charged an additional tax (I have a recent Priceline bid win).


----------



## EZ-ED (Sep 6, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> I just checked Costco last week and the website says rentals thru 12/31/2110.  How did you get them to accept January rental?



http://www.costcotravel.com/#15_rentalCars_alamo_ALA09GENERIC20081112


----------

